# Pizzicato glissando



## lincrusta

Was curious about this technique. Is there any inherent difference between pizz gliss and glissando on say a steel guitar? Does anyone have particular examples for it?

I read about it in the context of the cello, since the tremoloa uses plucking and continuous glissando. Thanks all!


----------



## senza sordino

I don't really understand the question. But here's my tuppence worth.

Glissando would be one pluck. You would hear all the notes in between as you slide from one to another.

Pizzicato glissando would be many plucks as you slide. Depending on how many plucks, you would hear the plucked note the strongest, the notes in between while you slide would be somewhat drowned out. 

But it all depends on the effect you want.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Do you mean plucking once and sliding your finger down or up the fingerboard or plucking multiple times?


----------



## pirastro

I figure this has to be a technique for ampliphied (spelling?) Violin for it to make any sense. Except I seem to remember it in a piece where it seemed to make no sense.
Is a 'tremoloa' a cello technique? Sounds like a Hawaiian guitar technique. Should be, if it's not.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

pirastro said:


> I figure this has to be a technique for ampliphied (spelling?) Violin for it to make any sense. Except I seem to remember it in a piece where it seemed to make no sense.
> Is a 'tremoloa' a cello technique? Sounds like a Hawaiian guitar technique. Should be, if it's not.


I have tried on my viola (unamplified) and it does work, the sound stays for long enough. 
I thought that maybe the OP meant "tremolo", a very common string technique, but it seems out of context.


----------

